# Soaposh



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.soaposh.co.uk/store/WsDefaul ... Thumbs=100

is this for real? If it is then I was getting ripped off by another supplier.


Coconut Oil 1 kg
Our Price: GBP £2.90  ???

 :shock:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

I find here in Canada the prices vary greatly from place to place. Does not make it easy to order .


----------

